# Who else agrees Sony soundly beat Xbox and Nintendo this year at E3?



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

With FF7 Remake, Kingdom Hearts, BO3, and other amazing stuff being released for the PS4, It looks as if Sony has soundly beat  Xbox and Nintendo this year at E3.  Do you agree or disagree?  Discuss.

EDIT: In fact, makes me want to pick up a PS4 along with Mortal Combat X, these games and others, now that I have my own money.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Lmao, everyone thinks they won! So do I, I mean they did amazing!


----------



## WonderK (Jun 16, 2015)

Without a doubt.


----------



## BlogDog123 (Jun 16, 2015)

Agreed. As a huge Nintendo fan I have to say I was supremely disappointed in Nintendo's E3 presentation.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Uh, you said fallout 4 is for ps4. No it's for Xbox one.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Uh, you said fallout 4 is for ps4. No it's for Xbox one.



Fix'd


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

There we are, should of put BO3 instead. Lol considering it's now play stations


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

Slammint said:


> There we are, should of put BO3 instead. Lol considering it's now play stations



I'll add that too.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 16, 2015)

I didn't watch Sony's presentation, but I'm sure anything would be Nintendo's this year. :x


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jun 17, 2015)

Haha no. Microsoft beat sony's ass majorly purely for the backwards compatibilty.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 17, 2015)

persona 5 too eheheh gahdamn i really want a ps4 now


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 17, 2015)

tokkio said:


> persona 5 too eheheh gahdamn i really want a ps4 now



That's also going to be on the PS3 which is what I'm getting it for since I don't own a PS4.

Same goes for Kingdom Hearts 3. I'm getting that on the Xbox One.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2015)

Yes, but then I don't really care for the two others


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 17, 2015)

Final Fantasy VII and Shenmue III! I'm scared I'll wake up and realise that this is all a dream. Well if it is, I'm gonna enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## infinikitten (Jun 17, 2015)

inb4 every e3 ever

Sony always does pretty well for themselves.


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 17, 2015)

Microsoft beat Sony in the backwards compatibility regard, but Sony beat everyone else by a landslide. They stole E3 with the FF7 remake.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> *inb4 every e3 ever*
> 
> Sony always does pretty well for themselves.




LOL, yes.  This might happen.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 18, 2015)

https://twitter.com/MilesVork/status/610628213849632768

basically what everyone's saying they won for, right?

but on the other hand, they also announced Horizon, which had probably the most gorgeous background scenery I've seen from anything at the show


for the most part though, its just skillful PR/marketing that people are much too easily swayed by. they almost certainly did the best on that front, but by no means would I say they "won" either


----------



## Lock (Jun 19, 2015)

Shenmue III was all I needed to hear about 

Thank you Sony.


----------



## Javocado (Jun 19, 2015)

who cares
nintendo beat them both

they taught me how to beat world 1-1 from super mario bros in that presentation!!
i gotta watch out for that jump because there is no ground!!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2015)

Javocado said:


> who cares
> nintendo beat them both
> 
> they taught me how to beat world 1-1 from super mario bros in that presentation!!
> i gotta watch out for that jump because there is no ground!!




Lol, nice joke.


----------



## Chromie (Jun 19, 2015)

PC won E3.


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 19, 2015)

Weeelllll, yeah without a doubt.

But it lacked Puppets.


----------



## Orieii (Jun 19, 2015)

Sony always wins.. I still love Nintendo though ^^" So many awesome games for ps4 this year! Can't wait


----------



## SockHead (Jun 19, 2015)

Hololens put microsoft right up next to sony for me. Nintendo was garbage as usual. Really though, bethesda won.


----------



## seigakaku (Jun 19, 2015)

Sony beats all with the Last Guardian release after so many years of waiting


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 20, 2015)

Orieii said:


> Sony always wins.. I still love Nintendo though ^^" So many awesome games for ps4 this year! Can't wait



Sony announced games for *2015*?

What?


----------



## JCnator (Jun 20, 2015)

I couldn't deny that Nintendo's E3 2015 Digital Presentation isn't quite exactly what I would define as exciting. The lack of focus, lack of surprise AAA games, and cheesy overall presentation made that Digital Presentation among the least impressive ones in the history. Even if the games don't sound like exciting at first, they should at least try to present them with hype. I even have a feeling that Nintendo doesn't know what kind of audience who watches their presentation. I do admit that it's nowhere near of the level of boredom that is E3 2008.

By stark comparison, Sony is clearly leading the E3 with awesome presentation, awesome reveals and mostly exciting games. Seeing The Last Guardian and a remake of Final Fantasy VII being slated to be released in 2015-2016 packed with interesting details about them are what helped the console-maker's popularity rise up.

I thought that this year's Microsoft conference was going to be bland as usual, but it turns out there's more variety than just a bunch of shooters. The long-awaited backward-compatibility for Xbox 360 games and Rare Replay (30 Rare games packed in one for the price of $30 USD) are great to hear that. Definitely going to take second place in their overall performance.


----------

